# SQL 2005 Backup getting Event ID 18210



## rstringer (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello,
We're running SQL 2005 on W2K3/SP2 servers.
This instance of SQL Server has data from our BizTalk servers. BizTalk has it's own out-of-the-box backup jobs. We are backing up the BAMPrimaryImport database to the G$ admin share of a remote server and we're getting the Event ID 18210 error:

_The description for Event ID ( 18210 ) in Source ( MSSQL$INST2 ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: BackupDiskFile::RequestDurableMedia, , \\ServerName-A\G$\ServerName-A\BizTalkBackup\SERVERName-B_INST2_BAMPrimaryImport_Full_BTS_2009_03_31_00_00_00_157.bak, 64(The specified network name is no longer available.)._

We seem to get this every other day. The job runs 1x daily.

We've verified permissions to the share, verified that there is plenty of space. Can anyone offer any other reasons for this error or how to resolve it?

thanks in advance,
Rich ([email protected])


----------

